# New wheel colour



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks to Keith_Csl and PPS in Inverurie i got my wheels powdercoated, dark grey with silver bits through it, looks great in the sun










Plans for this year are to get the back end up on axle stands, backbox looks a right mess after the winter, re-paint my calipers and give it a good polish. Bought a Kestral DA at christmas but never really had to the chance to use it so i might get it oot.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

That looks nice.

Assume its silver but do you have any pics in more light?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

dont have many decent up to date photos sadly


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cars looking good there iv seen your car kicking about recognise the number plate. take it you came into tawse tyres (my work) to strip and re-fit?
i had mine done too steel 48 i think you called it PPS make a real good job we see alot of wheels from there










looks good in light too










sorry for gate crashing your post btw.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fiesta's are gay!

lol


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Fiesta's are gay!
> 
> lol


haha they arent that bad !! lol Ive had 3 !!!

i like the silver STs rims ! love the silver flakes such a good look ! my mates had an orange Focus ST and he had black rims with silver flakes they looked wikid !!!! :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i do agree that silver ones look good, but with the crap winter we had, mine were turning yellow and i fancied a change, johnz_01 yeah that was me i came in a good few weeks ago, not seen your car though but it looks clean!


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

I do remember a fiesta with cossie rims on coming in. yeah iv been giving car a clean using the blackfire kit, i did notice a few really light scratches when looking up paint will maybe buy a buff 1 day but u dont notice them unless you really look.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Fiesta's are gay!
> 
> lol


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well i dread to think what mine will be since its got a 1.6TDCI oil burner in it :car: :lol:


----------



## AlanGM (Apr 30, 2006)

looks nice.

im looking to make our Run around TDCI zetec s look more liek a ST with painting the trim etc.

We are at hopeman so may need to pm you to ask who you used and pricing.
Alan


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

No probs alan i used PPS in inverurie its next door to my work, so its handy for me i strip them at my work and put them across. but i did use to work at PPS for 6 months i left my work to go there to work in the glass fibre side of the buisness, but ended up missing working on cars so went back to tyres and exhausts. for pricing your usually looking at about £45 per wheel thats for a 16" but with the st being 17" im not sure if that will change the price

PPS Glassfibre Ltd

Harlaw Industrial Estate
Inverurie
Aberdeenshire
Scotland
AB51 4SG

Tel : 01467 621907
Fax: 01467 620265
Email : [email protected]


----------

